# Prophet X?



## higgs (Apr 30, 2018)

Just saw this:



From http://www.musictech.net/2018/04/dsi-tease-sequential-prophet-x/

In the article above they show an 8DIO logo on the unit itself. This is intriguing.


----------



## trotamusicos (May 1, 2018)

https://www.davesmithinstruments.com/2018/05/prophet-x-samples-plus-synthesis/


----------



## gsilbers (May 1, 2018)

ufff.. at $4k i might have to keep checking out the rev2 that was going to buy anyways


----------



## gsilbers (May 1, 2018)

hmm.. i dont know much about piano rom players.. but how is this different than a motif or fantom?


----------



## higgs (May 1, 2018)

gsilbers said:


> but how is this different than a motif or fantom?



I'm not entirely sure here but I assume part of it has to do with converting the samples and treating them like an oscillator signal to send through the analog filters/components. That's my guess anyhow. 

I suspect there will be some more in-depth news coming soon.


----------



## apessino (May 1, 2018)

Was expecting around $2500 - the $4000 seems a bit... much.

But knowing myself, I'll probably buy it anyhow.


----------



## HeliaVox (May 1, 2018)

8 note polyphonic too. I'm not sure about this one.


----------



## chimuelo (May 1, 2018)

Pretty sure folks will like the Sample Oscillators.
I’ve got 4 @ 96k on my Solaris.
I might use 2 at most but usually 1 Sample, 1 Waldorf Oscillator, and either Prophet VS or multi wave CEMs.
For 4K you should get a 4 Oscillator synth.
But DSI Gear usually gets big and snappy with a pair.

I’m just use to so many EGs (6) LFOs (4) and Oscillators (4).
I’d grow weary of 2 win 8 voices.
A Prophet XPander would be fierce though.


----------

